# Happy 9th Birthday Toby(nator)!



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Toby!!! Hope you have a great day full of tummy rubs and balls!


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Happy 9th Birthday Toby! Have fun with your new toys and enjoy all the loving you get.
Carol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*

Happy 9th Birthday, Toby!! 

Thanks for telling his story-I didn't know Toby was adopted! 

He sure hit the jackpot with the parents he got and great pictures of Barkley, too!!

My Neighbor's Golden Ret., Olivia, bites her brother's ears, too! Now that I think of it, our Tonka (Samoyed), bites Tucker's ears, also!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Toby !!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very sweet<:

I'm glad he's feeling better for his birthday<:


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOBY have a great day ! greets from us in freezing switzerland


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday Toby!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Toby! Your cousins and Aunt all love you!!!
:artydude:artydude:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! We love you Toby!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy 9th Birthday to sweet Toby, best wishes for many more to come to celebrate with your loving family.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Toby, belly rubs are better than treats!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Wishing Toby a very, very happy birthday! Love the pictures and what a sweet story.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 9th Brithday Toby, wishing you many more happy, healthy Birthdays to come.

Enjoy your big day!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Toby!!! Thanks for posting the photos, the very last one is so sweet, I just love it. I'm so glad he is doing better... And Karen is right, Toby sure did hit the Jackpot when he landed you!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Tobynator!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy birthday Tobes. All of us at our house are wishing you a year filled with health, fun, and brotherly love.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

"HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOBY" Hugs!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Happy 9th Birthday Toby!! Just love that picture of Toby and Barkley playing bitey face!! Wishing your special birthday boy, many, many years of healthy birthdays ahead!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Toby! Wishing you a fun filled day!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday darling Toby!!!!!!!!
Many hugs and kisses being sent your way.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Toby!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, sweet Toby! Happy Birthday, Bud! I love the pictures of you. (And I laughed out loud at "poor Barkley" - hilarious shot).

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I love those pics! Made me smile


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOBY!!!!!*

And here's to many more fun filled belly and ear rubs in the years to come. So glad you are feeling better.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy happy birthday to Sir Toby of Texas! I hope you have a fabulous day, and many, many more happy birthdays!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOBY!!!! 

I KNOW you will be spoiled today.

Funny you say about Toby pulling Barkley's ears.....it seems now Yogi is taking revenge on Toby for Barkley.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Toby!:You_Rock_arty:


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday wishes sent your way Toby! Hope you get back to normal soon from the colitis issue.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you for sharing Toby's history and all the photos. He was very fortunate to end up in your wonderful home!

*Happy Birthday, Toby!*


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Toby  Big kisses and belly rubs sent your way !!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Happy, Happy Birthday Toby!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy 9th birthday Toby from us and Sammy! Lovely photos  Hope that he has a brilliant day celebrating with his little brother Yogi


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby sends his thank you roos to everyone who is wishing him a fantastic day today! He's very happy with his new fuzzy Wubba, balls and chew bone! He's also happy that his little brother got a bath and he didn't! Toby isn't one for baths, but his little brother secretly doesn't mind them! Of course when little brother got out of the shower where we bathe him he escaped my waiting arms with a warm towel and went zooming into our family room and around the ottoman about 20 times, trying to nab Toby on the ears with each pass! We finally corralled him and got him mostly dried off with a hair dryer.

Toby is requesting a do-over day because his Dad isn't feeling too great so he's not playing with him too much. I think we can manage another celebration! I did give him a very long birthday walk and he got to sniff every single dead Christmas tree people put out front for the bulk trash pick up this week.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Aww...Happy Birthday, Toby! Gabby says get into as much trouble as you can on your special day, because that is what she would do!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Happy birthday Toby! Molly and I wish you all the treats, cake, and toys you ever wanted!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Wishing Toby a very









Your got great







and of course, you can celebrate a second time if you want to.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Yogi zoomies and Toby getting a do over sure made me smile this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy 9 years and 1 day birthday Toby!!!  

We wish you lots of sniffing (but no eating nasties :yuck, tons of ball chasing (you're still faster than your little bro) and continued love for this birth year and many more to come!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Happy birthday Mr. Toby! Hope your day is wild and crazy. And may the puppy not bite you too much!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Happy Belated 9th Birthday Toby!!!! Wishing you many more.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy belated birthday Toby!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Awe, thanks for the pics. Happy Birthday you precious, special boy!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday Toby - Big Hugs


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Belated Happy Birthday wishes to Toby. Hope Toby's Dad is feeling better soon .


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby's loving all these birthday wishes! He's been getting some extra long walks in the mornings since it's warmer these days and Yogi is able to go longer between potty breaks. Between playing with Yogi and extra long walks I'm going to need to increase his food intake!


----------

